# IE, was sonst ^^ (padding / margin)



## Sebigf (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein DIV Layout gemacht. Geht auch erstaunlicherweise in allen Browsern perfekt 

Nur im IE habe ich das Problem, dass die Padding PX Größe doppelt angezeigt wird.
Also: 5px x 2 = 10px 

Einer eine Idee ? Ich blicke bei den Childsachen net mehr durch...

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (3. Februar 2006)

Dir sollte klar sein, dass der Internet Explorer das CSS-Box-Modell anders interpretiert als das W3C.


----------



## Sebigf (3. Februar 2006)

Ja sicher weis ich das, aber was willst du mir damit sagen ?
Ich weis, dass ich es anpassen muss. Mir geht es nur darum "wie" ich es anpassen sollte...


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2006)

Die vom IE 'verdoppelten' padding- bzw. margin-Angaben liessen sich beispielswesie mit Hilfe des Star-HTML-Hacks korrigieren.


```
* html #IDname
{
padding: 2.5px;
margin: 2.5px;
}
```
Die Technik lässt sich auch auf CSS-Klassen anwenden:

```
* html .Klassenname
{
padding: 2.5px;
margin: 2.5px;
}
```


----------



## Sebigf (3. Februar 2006)

Danke, genau so habe ich es heute nacht auch noch geschafft 
Aber gut, dann weis ich, dass ich es richtig hemacht habe...

Etwas anderes...

Ich habe nun ein div im Opera, was drüber und drunter mehr abstand hat als in den anderen Browsern. Hat einer eine Idee, was das beim Opera sein kann ? Verison (8.02)


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2006)

Hm, ich verwende Opera 8.5, um die Browserkompatibiltät zu überprüfen.

Woran es bei dir liegen könnte, daß Opera 8.02 das Boxmodell falsch interpretiert, entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis


----------



## Sebigf (3. Februar 2006)

Alles klar, schade, da es wirklich nervt ^^

Was anderes... Ich teste atm mit FF, IE, Opera und Netscape...

Frage:Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ältere Browser zu emulieren ? Ich habe versucht den 5.5 vom IE zu installieren, geht aber nicht, weil ich die 6er drauf habe...

Welches Browser sollte ich sonst noch zum abchecken nutzen ?

PS: Wer eine Idee wegen der Opera-Sache hat, bitte melden ! 

danke


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2006)

Die Vorgänger-Versionen des IE 6.0 könn(t)en auf dem System als 'Standalone-Versionen' parallel installiert werden, siehe hierzu auch  evolt.org - Browser Archive.


----------



## Sebigf (3. Februar 2006)

Danke für den Link 

Im 5.5 siehts genau so aus wie im 6er. Also gute Arbeit ^^

Ich hoffe die Sache mit dem Opera lässt sich handlen...

Danke


----------

